# Another guessing game...



## bhatleberg (Jul 8, 2018)

Here's a wood that is a bit of a curiosity. If you guess it, I'll send you one of the three pieces, your choice, if you want.

I'll check in this afternoon to give some clues if needed - should be a bit tricky

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tocws2002 (Jul 8, 2018)

The piece on the left looks like walnut, but since you said it might be tricky, I am going to go with poplar.

-jason


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 8, 2018)

Not poplar, not walnut. All three pieces are the same wood. Log section, standard sample size showing heart and sap wood, and a small chunk showing both faces.


----------



## Ray D (Jul 8, 2018)

Texas Ebony?


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 8, 2018)

not Texas ebony, though I'm having some fun w that now thanks to woodbarter.

This wood is harder to find...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 8, 2018)

Braz. Rosewood?


----------



## phinds (Jul 8, 2018)

tocws2002 said:


> The piece on the left looks like walnut, but since you said it might be tricky, I am going to go with poplar.
> 
> -jason


Jason, this puzzles me. I've never seen any poplar or walnut that could possibly be mistaken for the piece on the right. I'm wondering do you have any of either that looks even remotely like this or can refer me to pictures of any on the internet?


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 8, 2018)

How about Mulberry? Chuck


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 8, 2018)

Nope, not Brazilian Rosewood or mulberry. Give me a sec - I'll post a log pic to show what the bark looks like.


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 8, 2018)

Here's the "log". The guy who had this piece said he got it in the 50's. Probably not easy to come by even then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 8, 2018)

I dont have a clue but am interested to hear what it is!


----------



## Sprung (Jul 8, 2018)

Logwood?

The color reminds me of a pen blank of logwood burl I have floating around somewhere.


----------



## tocws2002 (Jul 8, 2018)

phinds said:


> Jason, this puzzles me. I've never seen any poplar or walnut that could possibly be mistaken for the piece on the right. I'm wondering do you have any of either that looks even remotely like this or can refer me to pictures of any on the internet?



No sir, I don't have any references. I assumed the wood was "common" and the piece on the left had some purple-ish and brown hues I've seen in poplar. It was a WAG based only on the one piece.

-jason


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 8, 2018)

Cuban Mahogany?


----------



## phinds (Jul 8, 2018)

tocws2002 said:


> No sir, I don't have any references. I assumed the wood was "common" and the piece on the left had some purple-ish and brown hues I've seen in poplar. It was a WAG based only on the one piece.
> 
> -jason


Got it. Yeah, the piece on the left could conceivably be mineral stained poplar but the piece on the right could not possibly be and the OP was clear that all 3 pieces are the same wood.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## DKMD (Jul 8, 2018)

Milo?


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 8, 2018)

I am a big fan of logwood...but it's not that. Not Cuban Mahogany or Milo either.

The log and cross section came from a guy who collected them in the US. There's a whole story to him getting it, because it's a tree that was protected even 60+ years ago. If I have the story right, it was felled to put a highway through, and was left in a burn pile. He snuck out under cover of darkness to cut the log piece I eventually got. 

The standard sample on the left came from a guy who brought it back from Mexico - he didn't cut it himself, but said it was from a tree in the Caribbean and then made its way to Mexico with a shipment of exotics.

My reading says that's pretty much the range - small tip of southern US and Carribean.


----------



## phinds (Jul 8, 2018)

Jamaica dogwood?


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 8, 2018)

Boy, that stuff is cool. I have only had a little of it, but what I've had was white (maybe sapwood, and there's another color to the heartwood?). But that's not it.

It's getting late, and I appreciate people hanging in with a bit of a tease. This might be the clue that gives it away - if not, I have one more for tomorrow morning. The below pics are me putting that cross section on a scale in grams and then me jigsawing together a plain old home depot 2x4 so that it's same thickness (1") and shape (probably should've glued it, but I'm not patient).

Apologies that the second pic went sideways - not sure why that happened.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 9, 2018)

Chittimwood?


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 9, 2018)

Interesting guess - that's one I don't know. Maybe something new to chase down. No, it's not chittimwood.

But it is super hard. I took the 2x4 scrap, put it in my metal vise with a metal slingshot pellet. Switched back to 2x4. Three half twirls later, nice and easy, and the ball was sunk in the 2x4.

Next up, my mystery wood. I gave the vise a good crank, and no give. So I pushed harder. Nothing. I leaned into it, and finally got a small amount of pressure. So I threw myself into it...and snap! The wood broke rather than allow the ball to sink it.

Not exactly scientific...but that's some hard wood!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 9, 2018)

That cookie looks petrified


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 9, 2018)

2nd Guess: Lignum Vitae. Chuck


----------



## Arn213 (Jul 9, 2018)

Desert Ironwood.....based on the color, density/hardness and bark.


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 9, 2018)

Right ballpark in terms of hard / dense. And lignum grows in Florida, too. But this is a different one of those super tough, dense woods - depending on how you measure it (or who's putting the list together!), maybe even ranked higher than lignum.


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 9, 2018)

And not diw, either. Not related, though one of the common names is very similar.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2018)

Black Ironwood?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 9, 2018)

Crabwood


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 9, 2018)

bingo! Sprung hits the nail on the head.

Krugiodendron ferreum, the hardest, stubbornest, crankiest material this side of rusty cast iron. Kind of cool, though.

If you want it, take your pick of one of the three pieces. PM me your address and I will send.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 9, 2018)

bhatleberg said:


> Krugiodendron ferreum, the hardest, stubbornest, crankiest material this side of rusty cast iron.


One of the common names is "axmaster"


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 9, 2018)

@bhatleberg , This is a fun & interesting way to learn about unique woods. Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2018)

bhatleberg said:


> rusty cast iron



Hey, don't remind me of the growing pile of rusty cast iron growing in my shop!  I'm up to 5 machines that need restoration - 2 are in current use, but 3 of them are a bit crusty and need work first. 

Thanks, Brian! Was almost too easy after the last couple hints, lol - the notes on density and the related name to DIW.

I'd love that cookie - I think it would be really neat to just display it as is.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 9, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Braz. Rosewood?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 9, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Cuban Mahogany?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 9, 2018)

phinds said:


> Jamaica dogwood?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 9, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Chittimwood?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 9, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> 2nd Guess: Lignum Vitae. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 9, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Crabwood


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 9, 2018)

I was gonna guess some kind of Ironwood or maybe Brazilwood


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 9, 2018)

Sounds good - got your address via pm and will send the cookie tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 13, 2018)

Well, today I came home to cookies! (Yes, plural, lol - my wife baked cookies today and this cookie arrived in the mail.)

Just wanted to say thank you, Brian!

The density and weight of this piece is striking. Could be a good conversation starter to have people pick it up and check it out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

